# Cases of motor spray



## Fantom (Feb 17, 2005)

Does anyone know where I would be able to buy a case of motor spray?

Thanks,
Mark T.


----------



## GRIZZLY-A (Jan 25, 2002)

Niftech will sell it by the case.


----------



## The Jet (Sep 25, 2001)

Putnampropulsion.

518-452-0422


----------



## dancingd (Oct 24, 1998)

Jet thanks for letting me trace your stand that goes on the turbo thirty..I've made three already...


----------



## Tommygun43 (Nov 17, 2002)

hey whats this top secret stand?? for motors? batteries?


----------



## The Jet (Sep 25, 2001)

dancingd said:


> Jet thanks for letting me trace your stand that goes on the turbo thirty..I've made three already...


I remember talking about it, but I don't remember actually doing it...I'm losing my mind :freak: .

Tommy, you've seen it atop my GFX.
See you Saturday.
Later, Bret


----------



## Fantom (Feb 17, 2005)

I made one for my Integy 16x9 charger. It looks just like a Turbo.


----------



## dancingd (Oct 24, 1998)

Jet,has a stand that sets on top of his charger...I took it apart and traced it at the Regionals at Maximus...Took it to work, got some plexiglass and made 3 of them..I glued mine all together so its one piece..


----------

